# ave, pájaro



## francisgranada

Hola a todos,

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre estas palabras en el uso cotidiano?

Precisión:
¿Son estas palabras intercambiables, o _ave_ se usa más o menos solo en el sentido "científico" mientras "normalmente" uno dice _pájaro_? 

Ejemplos:
Veo tres pájaros/aves volando en (sobre) el cielo
El gorrión es el ave/pájaro más común en nuestra ciudad 

Gracias.


----------



## Colchonero

Las aves son una clase de vertebrados. Dentro de esa clase, existen varias familias; una de ellas es la familia Paseriforme (pájaros) 

Todos los pájaros son aves, pero no todas las aves son pájaros. Las gallinas, por ejemplo, son aves pero no pájaros. 

Seguro que otros colegas precisarán más.


----------



## Agró

*pájaro**.* (Del ant. _pássaro_).
* 1.     * m. *Ave, especialmente si es pequeña*.

* 4.     * m._ *Zool.*_* Ave paseriforme.*




"Ave" es una palabra más especializada; se usa en el ámbito de la ornitología y en el culinario. "Pájaro" es la palabra más común, especialmente si es pequeño. No creo que pueda llamarse "pájaro" a un avestruz (a mí me sonaría raro).


----------



## pejeman

Todos los pájaros son aves, pero no todas las aves son pájaros.

Las de corral son aves aun cuando entre ellas se cuentan las codornices que por su tamaño pueden ser consideradas pájaros.

Las aves canoras, por su tamaño, generalmente son pájaros.

Al pájaro de fuego del cuento ruso lo veo representado como un ave.

Y en México a los gorriones y otras aves pequeñas los consideramos pajaritos.

En resumen: En México ave y pájaro son muy intercambiables, pero no siempre.

Saludos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Agró said:


> "Ave" es una palabra más especializada; se usa en el ámbito de la ornitología y en el culinario.


Probablemente también entre _trainspotters_


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

No nos olvidemos de los "pajarracos"
*pajarraco**.*


*1. *m. despect. Pájaro grande desconocido, o cuyo nombre no se sabe.
*2. *m. coloq. Hombre disimulado y astuto.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Saludos


----------



## Colchonero

PACOALADROQUE said:


> *1. *m. despect. Pájaro grande desconocido, o cuyo nombre no se sabe.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Hay que reconocer que algunas definiciones del Drae tienen una carga humorística notable (no sé si deliberada); esta en concreto parece sacada de _La codorniz_ (un pajaro, por cierto)


----------



## torrebruno

Y por supuesto, _francisgranada, _no olvides del resto de acepciones no zoológicas que tiene además "pájaro".


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Colchonero said:


> Hay que reconocer que algunas definiciones del Drae tienen una carga humorística notable (no sé si deliberada); esta en concreto parece sacada de _La codorniz_ (un pajaro, por cierto)


 Amigo Colchonero, en mis tiempos en mi Cartagena (España) natal se usaba mucho con el sentido de ambas acepciones.

Fulano está hecho un buen pajarraco ( ser una persona de cuidado).

Saludos


----------



## Colchonero

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Amigo Colchonero, en mis tiempos en mi Cartagena (España) natal se usaba mucho con el sentido de ambas acepciones.
> 
> Fulano está hecho un buen pajarraco ( ser una persona de cuidado).
> 
> Saludos


 
Sí, por supuesto, lo que me ha hecho gracia es la definición: Pájaro grande desconocido...


----------



## 0scar

En el DRAE no figura_ pajarón_, significa estupido y es bastante usado.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Colchonero said:


> Sí, por supuesto, lo que me ha hecho gracia es la definición: Pájaro grande desconocido...


 
Todavía se suele oir en boca de personas mayores cuando ven volar un pájaro, normalmente de tamaño considerable, que les resulta desconocido.

Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## francisgranada

torrebruno said:


> Y por supuesto, _francisgranada, _no olvides del resto de acepciones no zoológicas que tiene además "pájaro".


 
Naturalmente. No sé si hablamos de la misma cosa, pero aquí el pájaro tiene también acepciones "anatómicas masculinas" ...


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

francisgranada said:


> Naturalmente. No sé si hablamos de la misma cosa, pero aquí el pájaro tiene también acepciones "anatómicas masculinas" ...


Por aquí también pero con sentido cariñoso y normalmente referido a los niños.

Cuando un niño lleva la bragueta del pantalón abierta se le suele decir :
¡Ciérrate la bragueta que se te va a salir el pájaro (pene)!

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

francisgranada said:


> ¿Son estas palabras intercambiables, o _ave_ se usa más o menos solo en el sentido "científico" mientras "normalmente" uno dice _pájaro_?


No son siempre intercambiables, ejemplos ya han dado varios.
El pingüino es un ave, pero no un pájaro, más allá de que algunos ignorantes aún lo llamen "pájaro bobo".
El avestruz tampoco califica como pájaro, ni el ñandú, el emú, o aves similares.
Si llamas pájaro a un cóndor se podría enojar y llevarte en pedazos para que te coman sus polluelos.
El "sentido científico" tampoco entra en la ecuación, ambos son términos específicos de uso habitual.
_


----------



## 0scar

*pájaro bobo.*
*1. *m. Ave palmípeda, de unos cuatro decímetros de largo, con el pico negro, comprimido y alesnado, el lomo negro, y el pecho y vientre blancos, así como la extremidad de las remeras. Anida en las costas, y por sus malas condiciones para andar y volar se deja coger fácilmente.


DRAE


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Por aquí también pero con sentido cariñoso y normalmente referido a los niños.
> 
> Cuando un niño lleva la bragueta del pantalón abierta se le suele decir :
> ¡Ciérrate la bragueta que se te va a salir el pájaro (pene)!
> 
> Saludos


 
Venga, sigo desviando el tema...
Cuando tomamos una foto en México, se levanta la mano y tronamos los dedos para llamar la atención del fotografiado y decimos:

¡Pajarito, pajarito!

(Creo que porque antiguamente, los fotógafos efectivamente sacaban un pajarito de muñeco para atraer la atanción de los niños...)

Redundando en lo que dijeron los colegas, ave se usa en México en lenguaje más bien culto o especializado.

Excepto para _ave canora _(o sea, las que cantan bonito). Nunca pájaro canoro . Incluso nuestro admirado Tin Tan, en _Calabacitas tiernas_, a punto de suicidarse, dice:

_Adiós, mundo cruel._
_Adiós, ahuehuetes centenarios._
_Adiós, aves canoras._

(En ese momento pasan dos lindas muchachas y dice: _¡Adiós, mamacitas!_)

(Suplico la indulgencia de/l lo/as moderodore/as... no me borren). Gracias.


----------



## Calambur

Colchonero said:


> Hay que reconocer que algunas definiciones del Drae tienen una carga humorística notable (no sé si deliberada***);
> **Humm, no lo creo, tiendo a pensar que las pobres definiciones salen así porque las escriben unos cuantos que bien podrían formar parte de este hilo como 'pájaros bobos'.*
> 
> esta en concreto parece sacada de _La codorniz_ (un pajaro, por cierto)
> *Con este comentario me has desconcertado, pues no sé a qué codorniz te refieres.*
> *Si al ave, pues no es un pájaro, ya que es del orden de las gallinas.*
> *Si estás hablando de otra cosa (que eso me parece), entonces no he dicho nada.*


----------



## Agró

La Codorniz.


----------



## pejeman

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Venga, sigo desviando el tema...
> Cuando tomamos una foto en México, se levanta la mano y tronamos los dedos para llamar la atención del fotografiado y decimos:
> 
> ¡Pajarito, pajarito!


 
Y también cuando a un glotón se le atraganta el bocado pero antes de que empiece a ponerse azulado.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

pejeman said:


> Y también cuando a un glotón se le atraganta el bocado pero antes de que empiece a ponerse azulado.


 
¡Claro, olvidóseme!
Y dóndole fuertes palmadas en la espalda para pasar o escupir el obstáculo.


----------



## francisgranada

> ...Todos los pájaros son aves, pero no todas las aves son pájaros ...


 
Claro. Tengo una "subpregunta" para comprender todos los matices  ... Se trata "rigurosamente" del lenguaje coloquial y no de las definicones exactas ni del uso preciso:

Si uno ve seis gorriones (u otros pájaros de dimensiones pequeñas) sobre un árbol y dice: "Hay seis _aves_ sobre este árbol", ¿suena raro o no?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

francisgranada said:


> Claro. Tengo una "subpregunta" para comprender todos los matices  ... Se trata "rigurosamente" del lenguaje coloquial y no de las definicones exactas ni del uso preciso:
> 
> Si uno ve seis gorriones (u otros pájaros de dimensiones pequeñas) sobre un árbol y dice: "Hay seis _aves_ sobre este árbol", ¿suena raro o no?


Por aquí sí. Diríamos hay seis gorriones/seis pájaros...

Es más, por aquí en esta época se cazan unos pájaros que se llaman zorzales (no sé si es legal o no) y se comen cocinados fritos o con una salsa muy rica. En los bares donde se sirven se anuncian así:
 ¡Hay pajaritos fritos/en salsa!

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

francisgranada said:


> Claro. Tengo una "subpregunta" para comprender todos los matices  ... Se trata "rigurosamente" del lenguaje coloquial y no de las definicones exactas ni del uso preciso:
> 
> Si uno ve seis gorriones (u otros pájaros de dimensiones pequeñas) sobre un árbol y dice: "Hay seis _aves_ sobre este árbol", ¿suena raro o no?


 
En México sí.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Hay alguien a quien no le haya parecido un chiste la definición del DRAE para “pájaro bobo”?
_


----------



## pejeman

Vampiro said:


> ¿Hay alguien a quien no le haya parecido un chiste la definición del DRAE para “pájaro bobo”?
> _


 
Anida en las costas, y por sus malas condiciones para andar y volar *se deja coger fácilmente.*

Tal vez a los interfectos no.


----------



## francisgranada

Veo que según el DRAE existe también la forma femenina _pájara_ que significaría la misma cosa, es decir no necesariamente la hembra del pájaro (si entiendo bien...). ¿Es así o la forma femenina _pájara_ no se usa "normalmente"?


----------



## Colchonero

Pájara (al menos por estos nidos) se usa en la cuarta acepción que da el DRAE (mujer astuta, etc.)


(Perdón Calambur: a veces olvido que cosas que aquí son corrientes, allá no lo son. Y gracias Agró por el enlace)


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Yo pájara la trabajo solo en la quinta.
...deportista que es una.


----------



## francisgranada

Otra "subpregunta" para tener una imagen mas precisa (hablamos siempre del lenguaje cotidiano, obviamente):

La golondrina, supongo que sea un _pájaro_ y la _cigüeña_ un ave. Entonces la paloma ¿es _ave_ o _pájaro_?


----------



## Colchonero

francisgranada said:


> Otra "subpregunta" para tener una imagen mas precisa (hablamos siempre del lenguaje cotidiano, obviamente):
> 
> La golondrina, supongo que sea un _pájaro_ y la _cigüeña_ un ave. Entonces la paloma ¿es _ave_ o _pájaro_?


 
Ambas cosas


----------



## Calambur

0scar said:


> *pájaro bobo.*
> *1. *m. Ave palmípeda, de unos cuatro decímetros de largo, con el pico negro, comprimido y alesnado, el lomo negro, y el pecho y vientre blancos, así como la extremidad de las remeras. Anida en las costas, y por sus malas condiciones para andar y volar se deja coger fácilmente.
> 
> 
> DRAE


 


Vampiro said:


> ¿Hay alguien a quien no le haya parecido un chiste la definición del DRAE para “pájaro bobo”?
> _


*Vampiro: la definición del DRAE -supongo que es la que puso Oscar, pues no voy a molestarme en comprobarlo- además de parecerme un chiste me parece una burrada.*
*Aparte de la broma fácil que por aquí suscita el verbo 'coger', no conocía yo que los pingüinos volaran.*
*Pero para eso está el refrán: nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más.*




PACOALADROQUE said:


> Es más, por aquí en esta época se cazan unos pájaros que se llaman zorzales (no sé si es legal o no) y se comen cocinados fritos o con una salsa muy rica. En los bares donde se sirven se anuncian así:
> ¡Hay pajaritos fritos/en salsa!
> *Perdona, Paco... no es contigo, por supuesto, pero lo que comentas en tu mensaje me ha dado náuseas. ¡Además de los toros, esto que dices!...*
> *Y pensar que yo les pongo comida sólo por el placer de verlos de cerca en mi jardín, y de oírlos cantar (y por si alguien no me cree, no vayan a pensar que los zorzales sólo comen lombrices -comen también otras cositas, incluso semillas-).*


----------



## pejeman

Calambur said:


> *Vampiro: la definición del DRAE -supongo que es la que puso Oscar, pues no voy a molestarme en comprobarlo- además de parecerme un chiste me parece una burrada.*
> *Además de la broma fácil que por aquí suscita el verbo 'coger', no sabía yo que los pingüinos volaran.*
> *Pero para eso está el refrán: nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más.*


 
Y aun así, a los señores académicos se les olvidó considerar que los pingüinitos nadan y muy bien y que en el agua no parecen ser tan bobos y fáciles de capturar.

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

pejeman said:


> Y aun así, a los señores académicos se les olvidó considerar que los pingüinitos nadan y muy bien y que en el agua no parecen ser tan bobos y fáciles de capturar.
> 
> Saludos.



Y aún menos de coger.


----------



## Vampiro

pejeman said:


> Y aun así, a los señores académicos se les olvidó considerar que los pingüinitos nadan y muy bien y que en el agua no parecen ser tan bobos y fáciles de capturar.
> 
> Saludos.


Y de "bobos" no tiene un pelo, o mejor dicho una pluma.
He tenido la suerte de estar junto a ellos en el Estrecho de Magallanes y son unos bichos de lo más simpático y amistoso que existe.
Caminan en parejas o en pequeños grupos, parecen gente conversando camino a la oficina.
"Pájaro bobo"... qué imbecilidad.
_


----------



## jorgema

Lo de *pájaro bobo* viene, al parecer, de los primeros exploradores españoles que así las llamaron. Me puse a buscar una referencia a esto, y hasta ahora sólo encontre un texto del padre Bernabé Cobo, pero lo extraño es que él las describe como que "son de mucho vuelo y pocas carnes", aunque coincide en lo de bobo:



> Son tan bobas, que muchas veces se dejan coger a mano; a cuya causa les han puesto este nombre.



En el Perú también se les llama "pájaro niño", por lo menos al pingüino de Humboldt.

En cuanto a 'pájaro' (a pesar de lo de 'pájaro niño') para mí sólo calificarían las pequeñas aves voladoras (como los gorriones y las palomas).


----------



## jmx

La diferencia que han planteado diversos posts, "todos los pájaros son aves pero no todas las aves son pájaros", es completamente cierta para el dialecto "español escolarizado", pero dudo que lo sea también para el dialecto "español sin estudios".


----------



## Vampiro

Creo que más que un problema de escolarización es un tema relacionado con el sentido común.
Nunca he escuchado que nadie, ni el más modesto de los campesinos llame pájaro a un pato o un ñandú.
Y llamar ave a cualquier pájaro, ya se ha dicho ad vomitum, no está mal.
Claro, habrá quien coloquialmente llame pájaro a un F-16, pero eso es otra cosa.
_


----------



## jmx

Yo no me refería tanto al uso de 'pájaro' como al (no) uso de 'ave'. En otro hilo se planteó la cuestión:


> I wonder if Spanish _ave _has survived all the way from Latin, or if it's a more recently introduced Latinism?


 De este hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=863634


----------



## jorgema

Difícil saber si es un latinismo o no. Pero en el CORDE encontrarás ejemplos de uso de 'ave' muy antiguos (muy anteriores incluso al Siglo de Oro). La palabra pudo haber sobrevivido perfectamente la evolución del latín al español sin ningún problema, lo mismo que 'pájaro' que también es de origen latino, y que en escritos antiguos encontrarás como 'pasaro'/'passaro'.
El uso indistinto de uno y otro, y la confusión de significados se pueden ver por ejemplo en este enlace http://jp1008.tripod.com/garcilaso_palomas.htm con un texto de mi paisano el Inca Garcilaso, hablando de las "aves" del Perú.


----------



## 0scar

Lo de ave es muy anterior a pájaro,  en el mundo romano y cuando todo el mundo ya decía ¡ave César! no hay registros de que alguien dijese ¡pájaro César!.


----------



## ErOtto

0scar said:


> Lo de ave es muy anterior a pájaro, en el mundo romano y cuando todo el mundo ya decía ¡ave César! no hay registros de que alguien dijese ¡pájaro César!.


 
Me lo has quitado de la boca. 

Lo que sí cuentan las crónicas es que el César respondía ¡pajarraco, tu padre! 

Por cierto, no solo hay un pájaro bobo, también existe la 



> *ave**1**.*
> (Del lat. _avis_).
> *~** tonta.*
> *1. *f. Pájaro indígena de España, del tamaño del gorrión,...


----------



## Vampiro

jorgema said:


> Difícil saber si es un latinismo o no. Pero en el CORDE encontrarás ejemplos de uso de 'ave' muy antiguos (muy anteriores incluso al Siglo de Oro). La palabra pudo haber sobrevivido perfectamente la evolución del latín al español sin ningún problema, lo mismo que 'pájaro' que también es de origen latino, y que en escritos antiguos encontrarás como 'pasaro'/'passaro'.


Por supuesto que es un latinismo, hay un registro escrito acerca de un ave de la especie imperator en el año 52 de nuestra era: “ave imperator, morituri te salutant” (Svetonio, De Vita Caesarum, 5 -Divus Claudius-, 21, 6)
_


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> *registro escrito acerca de un ave de la especie imperator*


...y hay muchos registros de la especie "María", pero no me pregunten de qué años porque yo, gracias a dios, soy atea, y no me preocupo de esas cosas.


----------



## francisgranada

La palabra _ave_ no será un latinismo, por que tenemos un término español que en el latín no existía: una via ancha con árboles, donde _anidan_ los pájaros, se llama _avenida_ (y no _pajaronida) ._


----------



## pejeman

francisgranada said:


> La palabra _ave_ no será un latinismo, por que tenemos un término español que en el latín no existía: una via ancha con árboles, donde _anidan_ los pájaros, se llama _avenida_ (y no _pajaronida) ._


 
... por donde caminan tranquilamente Avelardo y su Eloísa y Dante y su Aveatriz.


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Cómo hemos quedado, finalmente?


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Cómo hemos quedado, finalmente?



AVErlas venir...


----------



## francisgranada

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Cómo hemos quedado, finalmente?


 
¡Pájaro Foreros!
_(es la versión moderna de una salutación antigua romana "Ave Forarii, linguistae vos salutant")_

Un breve resumen:
Ave - término general en varias disciplinas científicas y en sociedades aristocráticas, reales, imperiales etc.
Ave - término coloquial para las aves de gran tamaño (cóndor, avestruz, archaeopteryx etc.)

Pájaro - término científico para las aves passeriformes
Pájaro - término coloquial para las aves adultas de dimensiones pequeñas (el límite lo define la paloma que oscila entre ave y pájaro...)
Pájaro - término coloquial para los pollos o "niños" de todas las aves (aunque grandes en su edad avanzada)
Pájaro - término coloquial figurativo para órganos anatómicos masculinos y otras cosas ... 


Muchas gracias por todas vuestras respuestas exhaustivas (y también graciosas ).


----------



## Colchonero

Y pajaroto


----------

